# Morel Elate 3-way, NR



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

clickity click clack


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

that mid looks haggered no?


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

the mids look bad


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah it has a dent in it


----------

